# Kittens in Ft. Worth Tx need home



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Ft. Worth, Tx. three fuzzy gun metal gray kittens need home. They are 8 weeks old and have been bottle fed since they were 3 weeks old. All they want to do is play and sleep on you. Two females and one male.


----------

